# LAN langsam - WLAN schnell



## Hirusaki (25. November 2012)

Guten Tag,


ich habe vorgestern mein Windows neu installiert. Hatte damals auch das  Gefühl, dass ich mit meinen 16000 DSL normal mit 1,6 MB's  heruntergeladen habe. Seit gestern Abend ziehe ich aber nur mit 700  KB/s. Egal was ich mache. Mein Upload ist normal, nur mein Download ist  niedrig. Dann habe ich es mit meinen Handy probiert. Mein Handy erreicht  mit W-Lan ein Download mit 1,5 MB's. Das kann doch nicht sein oder?  Sobald ich am PC mit 700 KB/s lade, kann ich nichts mehr machen. Ich  kann nicht spielen, surfen, als wäre mein ganzes Internet weg, sobald  ich eine Datei mit den maximal 700 KB/s Internet downloade. Was ist da  los? MTU Werte hatte ich auch bearbeitet, nichts ist geschehen. Im abgesicherten Modus gestartet, dasselbe Problem immernoch. AntiVirus und Firewall ausgeschaltet und es wird immernoch nicht besser :/

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 CPU 920 - 2,67 GHZ
Arbeitsspeicher: 6 GB RAM
64 Bit
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 560
Netzwerkadapter: Intel(R) 82567V-2-Gigabit
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## joasas (25. November 2012)

Leg bitte eine Live CD ein (z.B. Ubuntu) und teste es damit. Tritt das Problem dann auch auf, dann liegt es wahrscheinlich nicht an einer Fehlkonfiguration des Systems.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. November 2012)

Auch die Box mal neu gestartet?
Schau mal in der Konfiguration deiner Box nach ob du mehr Clients hast, als drahtlos-PCs.


----------



## Hirusaki (25. November 2012)

Leider besitze ich derzeit keine leere ROM, werde Montag es mit Ubuntu probieren.


Box habe ich noch nicht neugestartet. Mache ich jetzt mal. Also ich habe 5 Clienten. Mein Handy (Drahtlos), PC, Laptop und den PC meiner Mutter (Drahtlos) und ihren Freund. Auf allen läufts ganz gut, nur bei mir nicht.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. November 2012)

Gut, dann kann man schon mal ausschließen das jemand ungefragt dein W-Lan mit nutzt.
Hast du einen Internetgeschwindigkeitstest gemacht? Wenn nicht, dann tue dies und poste das Ergebnis, hier.
Evt, hast du Prozesse im Hintergrund laufen, die einen Teil der Bandbreite Reservieren. Schalte mal alles unwichtige aus.
Welchen Browser benutzt du, und sind alle Add-ons und Plug-ins aktuell? (Und unwichtige deaktiviert?)


----------



## joasas (25. November 2012)

https://launchpad.net/win32-image-writer/

Schreib mit dem Programm einfach das Ubuntu Image auf einen USB Stick (siehe Downloads | Raspberry Pi, wird auch dort als Beispiel genannt).


----------



## Hirusaki (25. November 2012)

Geschwindigkeitstest habe ich nur auf "wieistmeineip.de" gemacht. Da war es immer 650 - 700 kb/s. Hab trotzdem einen laufen lassen. Hier die Ergebnisse: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2330691012.png

Da mein Windows neu ist, habe ich eigentlich keine falschen Prozesse laufen, welche meine Bandbreite reservieren. Unwichtiges habe ich auch nicht offen.

Ich nutze den Firefox mit den aktuellsten Java, Adobe, etc.

Neustarten der Box hat auch nicht geholfen.


@joasas Leider habe ich mein USB Stick verloren. Besitze nur eine externe Festplatte.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. November 2012)

Sind alle Gerätetreiber auf dem aktuellsten Stand?
CCleaner hast du aber schon durchlaufen lassen, oder?
Was hast du denn generell an Software bereits Installiert?
Ist dein OS auf dem Aktuellen Stand? Service Pack, Updates usw...?


----------



## Hirusaki (25. November 2012)

Alle Treiber auf den neusten Stand.
CCleaner hatte ich schon durchlaufen lassen, ja.
Software: Adobe Flash Player, Reader, Avira Free Antivir, Java, Mozilla, Skype.
Der Rest Spiele wie Assassins Creed, Origin
Ansonsten nur Treiber wie Intel Network Connections 17.4.95.0 oder Microsoft Visual, etc.
Service Pack 1 ist drauf mit Updates bis November 2012. (werden grad noch paar installiert)


----------



## joasas (25. November 2012)

Was die Leute immer mit Tools ala CCleaner oder Tune Up wollen. Meint ihr in etwa wirklich dass die Entwickler von Microsoft so blöde sind und das nicht alles schon integriert haben? 

Ich kenne einige Admins die Windows Systeme administieren und keiner nutzt von denen CCleaner. Irren die alle? 

Immer möglichst wenig Software von 3. Anbietern einsetzen. Und deinen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied kann man vermutlich einfach erklären - die Updates nebenher beanspruchen schlichtweg die Bandbreite. Von solchen Seiten für die Bandbreitentests halte ich nichts. Für einen solchen Test braucht man entsprechende Software und einen lokalen Testserver - du willst  ja nicht die Bandbreite deiner Internetanbindung ausmessen sondern die von deiner lokalen Verbindung. Nachdem du sicherlich keine 100Mbit/s Fiber nach außen hast funktioniert das nur mit einem lokalen Server.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. November 2012)

Ich kenne keinen Admin der Windows benutzt. 
Warum werden dann Programme geschrieben? Die Teilweise sogar besser sind als die, die bereits an Board sind.
Tune Up? Was ein Käse, brauch keiner.


----------



## Hirusaki (25. November 2012)

joasas schrieb:


> Was die Leute immer mit Tools ala CCleaner oder Tune Up wollen. Meint ihr in etwa wirklich dass die Entwickler von Microsoft so blöde sind und das nicht alles schon integriert haben?
> 
> Ich kenne einige Admins die Windows Systeme administieren und keiner nutzt von denen CCleaner. Irren die alle?
> 
> Immer möglichst wenig Software von 3. Anbietern einsetzen. Und deinen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied kann man vermutlich einfach erklären - die Updates nebenher beanspruchen schlichtweg die Bandbreite. Von solchen Seiten für die Bandbreitentests halte ich nichts. Für einen solchen Test braucht man entsprechende Software und einen lokalen Testserver - du willst  ja nicht die Bandbreite deiner Internetanbindung ausmessen sondern die von deiner lokalen Verbindung. Nachdem du sicherlich keine 100Mbit/s Fiber nach außen hast funktioniert das nur mit einem lokalen Server.



Nun, die Windows Updates sind fertig und es wird auch nichts mehr runtergeladen. Trotzdem habe ich eine geringe Download Geschwindigkeit. Weiß niemand die Lösung? :8


----------



## Aradisa (25. November 2012)

Im Bios hast du nichts verändert oder?
Netzwerkkabel evtl.defekt.
Und zur Kontrolle würde ich den Router mal in den Auslieferungszustand zurücksetzen und dann 1 Min vom Strom trennen.


----------



## Hirusaki (25. November 2012)

Nein, im BIOS habe ich nichts verändert.
Wenn mit Netzwerkkabel das LAN Kabel gemeint ist: Nein, das sollte es nicht sein. Habe dasselbe am Laptop eingesteckt und lade am Laptop mit voller KB. 
Morgen werde ich mal versuchen mein Modem auf Werkzustand zurückzusetzen.


----------



## Hirusaki (28. November 2012)

joasas schrieb:


> Leg bitte eine Live CD ein (z.B. Ubuntu) und teste es damit. Tritt das Problem dann auch auf, dann liegt es wahrscheinlich nicht an einer Fehlkonfiguration des Systems.


 
Nun...ich habe jetzt Ubuntu als Demo gestartet und das Internet war immernoch so schlecht? Also liegt es wirklich an meiner Hardware? Müsste ich dann ein neues Mainboard kaufen? Wollte sowieso ein neues, da mein derzeitiges total alt ist und kaum USB Slots hat.


----------



## Supeq (28. November 2012)

Wenns das Kabel nicht ist, dann kann es sehr gut sein das deine NIC bzw. dein Onboard-Controller ne Macke weg hat. Das es an der Software (von wegen altes Windows, kein Servicepack, CCleaner etc.) liegt ist SEHR unwahrscheinlich, selbst auf meinem Win98-Retro PC hab ich die vollen 16MBit


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. November 2012)

USB-Anschlüsse kann man erweitern.
Probiers mal mit ner Netzwerkkarte, ob da die volle Bandbreite anliegt.


----------



## Hirusaki (28. November 2012)

Achja stimmt, Netzwerkkarten gibts auch noch. Werde jetzt direkt mal eine bestellen


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. November 2012)

Hirusaki schrieb:


> Achja stimmt, Netzwerkkarten gibts auch noch. Werde jetzt direkt mal eine bestellen


 
Du kannst ja mal posten, welche Netzwerkkarte du bestellt hast.
Wegen USB-Erweiterungen: USB-Hubs Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hirusaki (28. November 2012)

Ich habe mir diese hier gekauft, ist doch in Ordnung oder?


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. November 2012)

Ist auf jeden fall ne gute Karte, wobei es da keine Schlechten gibt. 
Man vermisst noch Angaben zum Mutterbrett in deinem Startpost. Nicht das du eine Netzwerkkarte kaufst die nicht drauf passt, weil der Steckplatz nicht vorhanden, oder der Falsche ist.


----------



## Timsu (28. November 2012)

Für 20€ hättest du eine wirklich gute Intel Gigabit CT bekommen


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. November 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Für 20€ hättest du eine wirklich gute Intel Gigabit CT bekommen


 
Da haste wahr. Intel Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter, 1x 1000Base-T, PCIe x1 (EXPI9301CT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Timsu (28. November 2012)

Bei der Karte man hat eine wesentlich bessere Treiberunterstützung gerade unter eher unüblichen Betriebssystemen.
Außerdem eine TCP-Offload-Engine (entlastet den Prozessor) sowie eine Funktion zur Überprüfung des LAN-Kabels  und noch vieles mehr


----------



## Hirusaki (28. November 2012)

Ich glaube, dass die Netzkarte nicht passt. Besitze das IPMTB - GS Mainboard.


----------



## Timsu (28. November 2012)

Du hast auf deinem Board mehrere PCI-E Slots zur Verfügung, würde also passen.


----------



## Hirusaki (28. November 2012)

Sicher? Die Netzkarte benötigt nämlich 2 von diesen Einkerbungen und bei meinen Slot ist nur eine von solchen Einkerbungen vorhanden. 

Auf der Beschreibung steht "PCI 2.1, 2.2 plug-and-play" und im Handbuch steht, dass ich nur PCIE 2x 16, 1x 4 und 1x 1 habe.


----------



## Timsu (28. November 2012)

Ach es geht um deine Netzwerkkarte, ich dachte wir reden immer noch über die Intel

Die von dir ausgesuchte passt nicht, sie hat PCI, dein Board hat aber nur PCI-E.


----------



## Hirusaki (28. November 2012)

Ach schei..nicht gut. Aber das hier sollte passen oder?


----------



## Timsu (28. November 2012)

Jop, die würde passen.
Auch wenn ich persönlich auf jedenfall die 5€ mehr für die Intel investieren würde.


----------



## Hirusaki (28. November 2012)

Danke für die Antworten und Hilfe 

Ich hab diese jetzt bestellt per Evening Express, damit es morgen Abend bei mir ankommt.


----------



## Timsu (28. November 2012)

Ja, die passt


----------



## Hirusaki (29. November 2012)

Yipi  Internet wieder normal mit der Netzwerkkarte. Schade, dass ich dafür jetzt 15€ brettern musste, aber besser als ein neues Mainboard. Gibt es noch weitere Vorteile mit einer Netzkarte?


----------



## pringles (29. November 2012)

bei einigen (insbesondere bei den bigfoot teilen) kannst du die priorität der internetanwendungen festlegen, kann 3 ms beim spielen machen  kp ob deine günstigkarte das kann


----------

